# Possibile colpo a centrocampo dell'ultimo minuto



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Gennaio 2013)

Circa la voce che, dopo Balotelli, il Milan potrebbe piazzare un colpo a centrocampo nell'ultimo minuto
Si fanno i nomi di Kucka (che Preziosi non vuole vendere) e Poli
Non si esclude però una sorpresa

Di Marzio


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

dovremmo prendere kuz, altro che inter


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

magari Poli, ancora più incavolati gli interisti.XD


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Circa la voce che, dopo Balotelli, il Milan potrebbe piazzare un colpo a centrocampo nell'ultimo minuto
> Si fanno i nomi di Kucka (che Preziosi non vuole vendere) e Poli
> Non si esclude però una sorpresa
> 
> Di Marzio



Siamo in "zona Galliani" quindi.....


----------



## Schism75 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ne sono convinto dopo la partenza di emanuelson


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Per forza di cose.


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2013)

deve venire un potenziale titolare però,non un migliaccio qualunque...poli andrebbe benissimo,meglio ancora obiang


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Poli mi piacerebbe davvero molto


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio un linea dal centrocampo in su così

El shaarawy Balo Niang
Boateng Montolivo Poli


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Assolutamente doveroso prendere un altro centrocampista (magari liberiamoci anche di qualche altro paracarro)


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Obiang sarebbe il top. 
secondo me alla fine sara' sahin o meireles in prestito


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

mouthino...a fifa e' fortissimo


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma se arrivano Poli, Maxi Lopez e Kaka ed escono Pazzini e Boateng???


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Poli Montolivo Boateng


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

poli mi piacerebbe tanto kucka sinceramente no.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

dare via un centrocampista che non fa il titolare ma prende un ingaggio non bassissimo per poi sostituirlo con un altro centrocampista che verrebbe a fare il titolare potrebbe essere una mossa intelligente!poli a me è piaciuto moltissimo sia l'anno scorso che quest'anno. D'accordissimo con un suo acquisto


----------



## Alex Keaton (29 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Obiang sarebbe il top.
> secondo me alla fine sara' sahin o meireles in prestito



sahin è già andato in prestito al Borussia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

poli sarebbe da seg.he,ma la samp è disposta a cederlo a stagione in corso? o.o comunque sia obiang,lo preferisc a poli è davvero forte ma la vedo come un operazione per l'estate prossima forse,kucka non mi dispiace ma preferisco poli


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Obiang sarebbe il top.
> secondo me alla fine sara' sahin o meireles in prestito



sahin e tornato al borussia, meireles non puo venire perchè ha già vestito due maglie (chelsea e fenerbache)


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2013)

dipende da quanti soldi sono rimasti.  

no vabbè, secondo me arriva qualcuno, ma senza esborso di soldi, scambi con giocatori magari.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cos'è? Stiamo diventando una società seria? 

La spinta nel deretano è sempre dietro l'angolo


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Per me alla fine arriva Kakà.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è? Stiamo diventando una società seria?
> 
> La spinta nel deretano è sempre dietro l'angolo



Elezioni


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mah speriamo da vender era traore nn certo amanuelson sempre che nn arrivi veramente uno buono allora andrebbe bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me alla fine arriva Kakà.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Sì ma Balotelli è un colpo da elezioni, non un Poli o un Kucka, perciò c'è qualche dubbio


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

naingolaan sarebbe da prendere o al limite kucka


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Deve per forza arrivare qualcuno! 
Uno con i piedi educati che insieme a Monto possa far girare il pallone...poi abbiamo anche i nostri piccoli registi in attacco che tornano anche a recuperare palla in difesa se occorre


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quel cartello di milan channel ieri sera era quantomeno strano, c'e margine per nuove operazioni e twitterson lo dimostra.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me un colpo a metà campo si fa, perchè Nocerino secondo me alla fine parte. Le ultime settimane è fuori a scapito di Flamini e Traorè. Gatta ci cova.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Gennaio 2013)

Poli magari, Kucka come riserva ci starebbe. Chiudere il mercato con un'altro acquisto sarebbe tanta roba !


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Deve per forza arrivare qualcuno!
> Uno con i piedi educati che insieme a Monto possa far girare il pallone...poi abbiamo anche i nostri piccoli registi in attacco che tornano anche a recuperare palla in difesa se occorre



Però giocatore tecnico-monto-boateng...non sarebbe un pò troppo offensivo ?
Per me servirebbe un mediano. Peccato che quelli forti costano e quelli scarsi li abbiamo già.


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2013)

attenzione alla pista Paredes imho


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se Emanuelson lascia veramente (almeno, stando alle ultime notizie) arriverà sicuramente qualcuno. In cuor mio spero in Obiang


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Poli magari, Kucka come riserva ci starebbe. Chiudere il mercato con un'altro acquisto sarebbe tanta roba !



Per me Kucka è 138 volte meglio di Poli. Il quale mi sembra un onesto mesteriante alla Nocerino. Però visto il tenore dei commenti mi sbaglio io.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> attenzione alla pista Paredes imho



Ma è extra ? Oppure è quello che ha cambiato lo status a gennaio ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva paredes è il delirio,futuro fenomeno nel ruolo insieme a felipe anderson


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> attenzione alla pista Paredes imho



Hai qualche news???


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Beh mefisto, possesso palla in difesa non possiamo più farne dato che non abbiamo più nesta, thiago e pirlo...

Dobbiamo farlo in avanti, almeno se si sbaglia qualcosa c'è il tempo per ricompattare subito la muraglia.

Io sarei contentissimo se arrivasse uno tipo Diamanti, bei piedi ma anche aggressività


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se arriva paredes è il delirio,futuro fenomeno nel ruolo insieme a felipe anderson



dici? ha buoni colpi ma non mi ha imporessionato, a differenza di Mugni


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

raga, SE arriva, sarà un giocatore completo. tecnica, dinamismo, tattica.
e sicuramente sarà una mezz'ala.
e sicuramente uno scarto.
e quasi sicuramente che può giocare in champions
e quasi sicuramente viene da campionato italiano.

Sempre SE....


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2013)

E se arrivasse Verratti?


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E se arrivasse Verratti?



Compro la maglia, subito


----------



## korma (29 Gennaio 2013)

io sfnaculerei pure boa**** e prenderei un centrocampista coi controcazzi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> dici? ha buoni colpi ma non mi ha imporessionato, a differenza di Mugni



secondo me si,mugni è molto bravo per carità ma non lo vedo come potenziale "*****" del calcio mondiale,paredes si,ha qualità fuori dal comune,il tutto secondo me sia chiaro


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> io sfnaculerei pure boa**** e prenderei un centrocampista coi controcazzi...



secondo me se decidessero di venderlo da Russia e Turchia arriverebbero belle offerte...


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hai qualche news???



nono, non ho informatori o news particolari 

è solo che nei vari siti esteri ho visto spesso il nome del milan accostato a lui, anche molto recentemente.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Un Poli + cessetto random sarebbe il massimo.
Ci permetterebbe di arrivare al mercato estivo con la sola necessità di puntare la metà di Ogbonna e un centrocampista coi controca*** (più tutti i giovani che arriveranno tra Jorginho e Saponara).


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> attenzione alla pista Paredes imho



Carlos?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E se arrivasse Verratti?



non vedo come.
faremo un'operazione in stile maxi lopez.
quintero, weiss, taider, bonaventura

magari bonaventura!!!


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione a De Rossi


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

taider, poli, bonaventura secondo me.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mi vanno bene tutti questi tre. Magari.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione a Lazzari


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Taider st'anno sta facendo pietà, l'anno passato mi piaceva molto


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2013)

ho letto che il genoa starebbe per chiudere per guarente del bologna, liberando di fatto kucka.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Gennaio 2013)

kucka davanti alla difesa....è tanta roba!


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Kucka non gioca davanti alla difesa, se lo prendiamo è per fargli fare la mezzala destra.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*La Samp ha detto NO per Poli,perchè c'è la Juve per Giugno.*


----------



## The P (30 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La Samp ha detto NO per Poli,perchè c'è la Juve per Giugno.*



fonte? se è sportitalia può essere che arriva


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> fonte? se è sportitalia può essere che arriva



Sky, Piè


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Fonte Di Marzio, quindi Sky


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> fonte? se è sportitalia può essere che arriva



Di Marzio


----------



## The P (30 Gennaio 2013)

mmm ok


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

E intanto Galliani non ha fatto nemmeno la classica telefonata alle trasmissioni di mercato dopo il colpaccio.
Silenzio di tomba per tutta la giornata, giornalisti dribblati davanti alla sede.

Credo sia la prima volta nella storia che succede dopo un colpo del genere...


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Gatta ci cova. Ricky sarebbe esagerato, ma secondo me un kucka o simile arriva.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Gennaio 2013)

Se _giochi_ cede Kucka a gennaio , con il Genoa che si deve salvare, aumenta i miei dubbi sulla sua sanità mentale. 

Anche Obiang, che si muova a gennaio mi pare fantascienza. 

Se arriva qualcuno, soprattutto per un investimento probabilmente contenuto, è qualcuno facilmente sostituibile per la squadra di proprietà, soprattutto a poche ore dalla chiusura del mercato.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La Samp ha detto NO per Poli,perchè c'è la Juve per Giugno.*



da noi avrebbe avuto grosse chance di fare il titolare. 

ai gobbi tra pirlo, pogba, marchisio e vidal rischia di fare tanta panca, contento lui.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> da noi avrebbe avuto grosse chance di fare il titolare.
> 
> ai gobbi tra pirlo, pogba, marchisio e vidal rischia di fare tanta panca, contento lui.



Rischia? La farà eccome, a meno che non si reinventi esterno destro di centrocampo, ruolo per il quale non ha nulla tra le sue capacità attuali.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

kuck è pompatissimo dai media. giocatore normalissimo


----------



## Francy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me arriva Kasami, scuderia Raiola.


----------



## The P (30 Gennaio 2013)

io spero che il centrocampista arrivi dall'Olanda, ce ne sono troppi che mi fanno impazzire


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kucka fa schifo da due anni,spero non sia lui il rinforzo.
Poli è promesso sposo della Juve.
Piuttosto spero in Obiang o in qualche sudamericano di livello (Anderson,Paredes,ecc.)


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma secondo voi Galliani si nasconde per un Kucka qualsiasi ?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

Obiang non sarebbe male.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Galliani si nasconde per un Kucka qualsiasi ?



No ma Galliani potrebbe anche solo voler uscire con Balotelli dopo la firma ufficiale.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2013)

a me andrebbe benissimo anche un usato sicuro. 

2 anni fa arrivò il generale  

anche perchè ormai il colpaccio l'hai fatto con balo, adesso verranno spese le ultime briciole rimanenti.


----------



## Francy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Inciso, non credo che arrivi, ma quest'anno Kucka sta facendo un signor campionato. è l'unico che gioca al Genoa, tranne le due punte.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma ripensandoci galliani farà domani da protagonista..


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ricky, credo che arriva lui.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Inciso, non credo che arrivi, ma quest'anno Kucka sta facendo un signor campionato. è l'unico che gioca al Genoa, tranne le due punte.



Il Genoa non è nella posizione di classifica per potersi privare di un titolare. Non credo il nome sia lui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ricky, credo che arriva lui.



Concordo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Obiang non sarebbe male.



La Samp non è in una posizione di classifica tale da potersi permettere di vendere un giocatore cosi importante, se lo fa è per tanti troppi soldi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dobbiamo per forza prendere qualcuno in mezzo al campo. Con De Jong infortunato, Ambrosini che da sempre soffre di problemi fisici, specie ora alla sua età, e con gente non proprio affidabilissima tipo Flamini o Traorè o Nocerino, siamo costretti a prendere almeno uno a centrocampo, possibilmente che sappia giocare a calcio...


----------



## GenioSavicevic (30 Gennaio 2013)

io dico che arriva Cigarini (bravino ma non da Milan)


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2013)

Pedulla' ha escluso categoricamente poli. 

Nessun accenno a kaka', cigarini non credo perche' hanno gia' venduto schelotto, mi auguro non sia uno di quei cessi alla parolo-brighi etc..


----------



## Frikez (30 Gennaio 2013)

Thiago Alcantara in prestito secco per 6 mesi


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Thiago Alcantara in prestito secco per 6 mesi



Beh se fosse lui e c'aggiungesse il diritto di riscatto.....


----------



## prebozzio (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il nodo resta capire se arriverà una mezzala o uno da mettere davanti alla difesa.

Senza voler essere troppo ambiziosi (Obiang costa) a me lo Dzemaili di cui si è parlato nei giorni scorsi piace. Al Napoli è scontento perché pensava di essere titolare, ma ha giocato tanto e bene: semplicemente per il modulo di Mazzarri serve più spesso un cagnaccio come Behrami. Seguo molto il Napoli, e Dzemaili ha fatto tante giocate importanti (l'assist di domenica per esempio è spettacolare).

Anche Kucka mi piace, il suo problema è che gioca un calcio molto dispendioso e dipende molto dalla forma fisica. Ma ha giocato delle partite clamorose quest'anno. Il suo problema è che al Genoa deve essere il primo a difendere e ad attaccare, visto il ridicolo centrocampo che si ritrovano.

Si era parlato anche di scommessa Ilicic. Lo sloveno è un mio pallino da sempre, ma non so se sarebbe adattabile qualche metro più indietro rispetto a dove gioca. Corsa e fisico non gli mancano, forse cattiveria sì.

A me piace tanto Bjarnason del Pescara, anche se ammetto di averlo visto giocare poche volte.

Pensare che a novembre si parlava di Pjanic... 
Io comunque uno squillo a Leonardo per Verratti lo farei. Là sta giocando poco ultimamente, se non troverà spazio da titolare neanche dopo l'infortunio di Thiago Motta... magari un prestitino senza diritti ci scappa. E poi nel frattempo convinciamo Verratti a rimanere e fare le bizze


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kucka no, non è niente di che. Poli si, cavolo, sarebbe da prendere al volo.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pedulla' ha escluso categoricamente poli.
> 
> Nessun accenno a kaka', cigarini non credo perche' hanno gia' venduto schelotto, mi auguro non sia uno di quei cessi alla parolo-brighi etc..



Poli pare sia stato promesso alla juve per giugno =_='' Anche lui cosa ci va a fare in quel posto orrendo... oltretutto va a fare la riserva... mah


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Poli lo sa che va a fare il panchinaro???
In ogni caso qualcuno arriva. Troppi indizi a riguardo secondo me. Magari fosse Ricky.
I nostri spacciatori di news Tobi e Tequilad non ci dicono nulla a riguardo? I retroscena che dicevano di conoscere sulla trattativa Balo poi li hanno scritti da qualche parte e me li sono persi???


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

adesso che il Gallo ha le mani libere e visto che Balo è già arrivato ci sfornerà una delle sue perle di calciomercato stile Noce o Muntari.....

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Si lavora per Kakà imho.


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oltre a Ema secondo me esce ancora qualcuno.


----------



## Graxx (30 Gennaio 2013)

un titolare al posto di flamini....


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Spero non sia Kak8. Costa troppo, a meno che non se ne vada binho con un bell'introito (10 milioni) e Kak8 stesso non si accontenti di 4.

Ma anche fosse così, piuttosto cerco altri centrocampisti meno conosciuti, e ne prendo 2 se non 3 con quella cifra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2013)

arriva uno forte  ...


----------



## folletto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Costi elevati a parte, Kakà ritroverebbe tanti stimoli ed entusiasmo al Milan. Non credo sia finito, ma tanto ormai non arriva più al 99,99999999999999999999999%


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Genoa non è nella posizione di classifica per potersi privare di un titolare. Non credo il nome sia lui.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Probabilmente è cosi, esprimevo piu' che altro il mio favore per il giocatore.


----------



## MarcoReus (30 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno arriverà, spero Kucka che mi piace molto. 

Anche se Poli come posizione in mezzo al campo ci servirebbe forse di più.


----------



## Snake (30 Gennaio 2013)

morrone


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

gli unici giocatori da prendere secondo me sono 3: bonaventura, naingollan e kucka


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami è molto interessante, ha fatto vedere cose buone a Palermo ed è un '92. Kucka nulla di particolare, il sogno rimane Verratti, l'uomo che darebbe grande qualità al nostro gioco. Ma Alcantara sta giocando nel Barcellona?


----------



## Principe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non sento all'orizzonte trattative o ci stanno lavorando sotto traccia oppure non facciamo niente


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto si parla di Baselli e Jorginho per giugno. Entrambi buoni prospetti a centrocampo, 91' e 92'


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non sento all'orizzonte trattative o ci stanno lavorando sotto traccia oppure non facciamo niente



Meglio se non si sa nulla, significa che qualcosa c'è.


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio se non si sa nulla, significa che qualcosa c'è.



Troppo silenzio. Qualcosa bolle. 
Poi ora è il momento della pennica.


----------



## Principe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio se non si sa nulla, significa che qualcosa c'è.



A si si se poi arriva per me lo possono anche dire quando e' ufficiale cmq uno a centrocampo che abbia un po' i piedi serve proprio per esigenza tecnica


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

verratti è impossibile!kasami non l'ho mai seguito attentamente perciò non posso dare un giudizio


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Fester è in ufficio o proprio non si è presentato "al lavoro" in vista del cenone da Giannino?


----------



## mister51 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo per forza prendere qualcuno in mezzo al campo. Con De Jong infortunato, Ambrosini che da sempre soffre di problemi fisici, specie ora alla sua età, e con gente non proprio affidabilissima tipo Flamini o Traorè o Nocerino, siamo costretti a prendere almeno uno a centrocampo, possibilmente che sappia giocare a calcio...



per coprire questa lacuna almeno fino a giugno avrei un mio pallino e sono sicuro che sarebbe ottimo ad alternarsi con Ambrosini................non sto bestemmiando:

"DANIELE CONTI"..........................


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ma Fester è in ufficio o proprio non si è presentato "al lavoro" in vista del cenone da Giannino?



E' in ufficio da stamattina in totale silenzio, l'ha detto Nosotti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo in un bel colpo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani in silenzio da domenica


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto,secondo Di Marzio,la Lazio si sta muovendo con forza per Felipe Anderson,anche se sarà difficilissimo chiudere in 24 ore.


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' in ufficio da stamattina in totale silenzio, l'ha detto Nosotti.


starà guardando skt sport 24 per vedere se ci sono news sul Milan


----------



## Brain84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Si starà ancora pippando pensando a Balotelli rossonero.


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi però io a Giugno sarò il primo ad incalzare l' arrivo di un paio di giocatori al posto giusto se no sarebbe deprimente avere un attacco top e il resto ancora incompleto!!


----------



## Schism75 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che stante la partenza dell'olandese, ne devono prendere per forza uno. Non possono essere cosi pazzi.


----------



## Milo (30 Gennaio 2013)

i centrocampi disponibili al momento sono pochissimi, uno ci vuole obbligatoriamente, anche se io avrei voluto anche un centrale di difesa....


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

ormai niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Difficile fare un'operazione ora e comunque la partenza di Ema è stata rimpiazzata da Niang,che prima oscillava tra primavera e 1a squadra,quindi ci perdiamo nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non arriverà nessuno -.-


----------



## Graxx (30 Gennaio 2013)

il punto debole e la mezz'ala destra...ma a questo punto chi si potrebbe prendere...lasciamo stare i nomi che circolano...io direi se dobbiamo fare uno sforzo facciamolo per nainngolan...sarebbe un colpaccio...chiedo troppo???


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Uno almeno numericamente servirebbe a centrocampo, il resto si farà in estate con i soldi delle cessioni di Robinho/Abate/Boateng.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2013)

se la lazio prende felipe anderson rosico come un dannato -.-"


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Genoa pare sia su Brocchi, magari l'amico ci libera Kucka...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2013)

3 idee che a me non spiacciono:

Scambio Pazzini/Pogba con la Juve molto ma moolto difficile
Scambio Pazzini/Marrone sempre con la juve non ci penserei 2 volte
Costant mezzala con De sciglio a sinistra, e vero che a inizio stagione ha deluso in quel ruolo ma ora è in piena ripresa


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il Genoa pare sia su Brocchi, magari l'amico ci libera Kucka...



Deve salvarsi, il Genoa è a forte rischio quest'anno. Non credo si privino di Kucka, è troppo importante per loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 3 idee che a me non spiacciono:
> 
> Scambio Pazzini/Pogba con la Juve molto ma moolto difficile
> Scambio Pazzini/Marrone sempre con la juve non ci penserei 2 volte
> Costant mezzala con De sciglio a sinistra, e vero che a inizio stagione ha deluso in quel ruolo ma ora è in piena ripresa


Il fatto che sia in ripresa non vuol dire che torni a giocare bene da mezz'ala, la sua dimensione la sta trovando appunto da terzino. E la Juve non farebbe mai quegli scambi con noi, sarebbe troppo stupido per loro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia in ripresa non vuol dire che torni a giocare bene da mezz'ala, la sua dimensione la sta trovando appunto da terzino. E la Juve non farebbe mai quegli scambi con noi, sarebbe troppo stupido per loro.



Mai dire mai, Marrone alla juve è strachiuso, Pogba è di Raiola che già a Novembre ha litigato con la juve per un esclusione disciplinare e mezzala era il ruolo naturale di Costant sino alla scorsa stagione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mai dire mai, Marrone alla juve è strachiuso, Pogba è di Raiola che già a Novembre ha litigato con la juve per un esclusione disciplinare e mezzala era il ruolo naturale di Costant sino alla scorsa stagione


Era il ruolo naturale in cui ha sempre fatto schifo, un rendimento buono a quanto pare lo sta ottenendo da terzino  snatureremmo inutilmente De Sciglio poi. La Juve non penso sia così stupida da prendersi un paracarro come Pazzini cedendo un giovane promettentissimo come Pogba o come Marrone.


----------



## Principe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Urge un centrocampista


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

sarebbe stato un mercato perfetto se fosse partito jersey shore e fosse arrivato un centrocampista serio o comunque di prospettiva,tipo poli o obiang. c'era kuzmanovic a 1 milione,era apprezzabile anche uno scambio nocerino o flamini per dzemaili...boh,si potevano fare tante cose li' in mezzo,e se non s'è fatto niente. balotelli è il colpo ad effetto e basta,dell'effettivo valore della squadra,nel complesso, interessa poco...sono deluso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sarebbe stato un mercato perfetto se fosse partito jersey shore e fosse arrivato un centrocampista serio o comunque di prospettiva,tipo poli o obiang. c'era kuzmanovic a 1 milione,era apprezzabile anche uno scambio nocerino o flamini per dzemaili...boh,si potevano fare tante cose li' in mezzo,e se non s'è fatto niente. balotelli è il colpo ad effetto e basta,dell'effettivo valore della squadra,nel complesso, interessa poco...sono deluso.


Scambio alla pari Boateng-Obiang


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Gennaio 2013)

A centrocampo continuiamo a fare schifo. Nessun intervento se non cessioni.
Traorè, Flamini e Nocerino sono rimasti. Altri sono infortunati. Emenuelson via in prestito. Un disastro..


----------



## Graxx (30 Gennaio 2013)

effettivamente si poteva fare di più anche se balotelli è già tanto..stiamo parlando di un giocatore che al massimo delle sue forze psico-fisiche sposta gli equilibri....qualcosa a centrocampo poteva essere fatto...vediamo domani e poi speriamo in giugno...si posso fare grandi affari anche con poco...non è detto che si debba per forza spendere tanto...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Era il ruolo naturale in cui ha sempre fatto schifo, un rendimento buono a quanto pare lo sta ottenendo da terzino  snatureremmo inutilmente De Sciglio poi. La Juve non penso sia così stupida da prendersi un paracarro come Pazzini cedendo un giovane promettentissimo come Pogba o come Marrone.



Sic


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scambio alla pari Boateng-Obiang


lo farei subito,tanto boateng con quei capelli giusto la sampdoria potrebbe accattarselo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dai dobbiamo per forza fare qualcosa, l'Inter ha preso 4 centrocampisti in un giorno, noi non possiamo permetterci di non comprare nessuno là in mezzo, sarebbe una follia.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non voglio passare per il Galliani della situazione, ma il nostro acquisto a centrocampo è stato proprio Boateng.
Cioè, Muntari-Montolivo-Boateng(con la testa) è più che dignitoso.


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non voglio passare per il Galliani della situazione, ma il nostro acquisto a centrocampo è stato proprio Boateng.
> Cioè, Muntari-Montolivo-Boateng(con la testa) è più che dignitoso.



sono d'accordo


----------



## folletto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai chi volete che arrivi, dopo l'abbuffata da Giannino di stasera poi........che nervi, un buon centrocampista dietro quei tre serviva proprio


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2013)

peccato, speravo arrivasse qualcuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Scordiamoci qualunque colpo dopo il coma etilico che stasera colpirà galliani...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Gennaio 2013)

L'unico che mi piacerebbe per caratteristiche è Strootmann. Tutti questi altri non cambierebbero la sostanza.
Ovviamente non sto parlando di Gennaio, eh.


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

a sportitalia hanno detto che non arriva piu nessuno, se i nomi erano quelli circolati meglio cosi al massimo portiamo cristante in prima squadra quando serve


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami..


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2013)

a giugno arriva kucka segnatevelo


----------



## 4312 (30 Gennaio 2013)

C'era quel Sahin, purtroppo ce l'hanno soffiato...


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

occhio al possibile scambio di cartellini con il fulham tra kasami e emanuelson


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma che ce ne facciamo di sto kasami


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami mi sembra una pietanza giapponese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Milan apparentemente fermo sul mercato ma che domani potrebbe piazzare un ultimo nome a centrocampo.
Calda la pista Kasami, ma attenzione a Galliani che potrebbe tirare fuori l'asso a sorpresa.*


----------



## Aphex (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami no dai.
È giovane ma fa tribuna al Fulham e gioca praticamente sempre con la squadra riserve...


----------



## Schism75 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Io non capisco peró, ma se la lazio prende felipe anderson a 9 mln, come mai non hanno pensato di scambiarlo alla pari con robinho. Solo a noi chiedevano robinho + 10 mln?
Rimaniamo sempre con questo buco a centrocampo, a questo punto anche numerico.

Bene balotelli, ma se noi rimaniamo cosí, se la lazio porta a casa anderson, chi esce rafforzato maggiormente dal mercato, secondo me, saranno Inter e Lazio che avranno preso dei centrocampisti di alto livelli.

Certo se Galliani fa una magia domani, allora le cose cambiano.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io non capisco peró, ma se la lazio prende felipe anderson a 9 mln, come mai non hanno pensato di scambiarlo alla pari con robinho. Solo a noi chiedevano robinho + 10 mln?
Rimaniamo sempre con questo buco a centrocampo, a questo punto anche numerico.

Bene balotelli, ma se noi rimaniamo cosí, se la lazio porta a casa anderson, chi esce rafforzato maggiormente dal mercato, secondo me, saranno Inter e Lazio che avranno preso dei centrocampisti di alto livelli.

Certo se Galliani fa una magia domani, allora le cose cambiano.


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

quoto su felipe anderson, ma attenzione perchè il santos chiede 10 milioni, di cui 5 per se e 5 per una finanziaria inglese proprietaria di metà cartellino, più il 30% dell'eventuale vendita del giocatore ad un'altra squadra negli anni a venire. E' un investimento molto oneroso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

la fonte di quanto dico è skysport24 di ieri sera


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2013)

Preferisco uno già pronto ora, ricordiamoci che per arrivare terzi non dobbiamo lasciare nulla al caso, uno pronto che già conosce il calcio italiano è meglio ora rispetto a felipe anderson et simili, naingolaan sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan apparentemente fermo sul mercato ma che domani potrebbe piazzare un ultimo nome a centrocampo.
> Calda la pista Kasami, ma attenzione a Galliani che potrebbe tirare fuori l'asso a sorpresa.*



Kakà, per me è lui


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Anderson non possiamo prenderlo perché non abbiamo posti extra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Kakà, per me è lui



Per carità, se dovesse succedere dovrebbe ridursi ancora di più l'ingaggio e non lo farà mai. Per quanto l'idea di ficcare kakà nel centrocampo attuale sia stuzzicante, prende troppo e non potremo farci che una minusvalenza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bello non poter prendere Anderson perché abbiamo occupato lo slot con Gabriel


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, Gabriel può dire "Lui mio filio" così non c'è problema


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

...io quella frase ancora non la capisco...


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Kakà, per me è lui



Lo penso anch'io. Secondo me è per questo che non va in Russia.


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Secondo me è per questo che non va in Russia.




No, non c'è più tempo


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, Gabriel può dire "Lui mio filio" così non c'è problema


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> No, non c'è più tempo



Dici?Kakà vuole il Milan, il Milan vuole Kakà, di conseguenza il problema dell'ingaggio non si pone imho. Il Real alla fine lo si può convincere, infondo pure per Balotelli sembrava impossibile smuovere il City dalle sue.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dici?Kakà vuole il Milan, il Milan vuole Kakà, di conseguenza il problema dell'ingaggio non si pone imho. Il Real alla fine lo si può convincere, infondo pure per Balotelli sembrava impossibile smuovere il City dalle sue.


sì ma per kakà le cose sono diverse, anzitutto l'ingaggio è sempre un problema, il cuore non c'entra una mazza. Balo prende 4 + bonus, Kakà non può prendere di più, invece prenderebbe 6, ingaggio che nemmeno potenzialmente potrà meritare lontanamente.

Il City per Balotelli tra stipendio lordo e cartellino ci ha speso 55 milioni circa, per Kakà hanno speso già più di 100 milioni tra ingaggio e cartellino, e devono ancora pagarne 20-30. Quindi già dare loro 10 milioni, e loro vogliono il doppio, sarebbe troppo. A meno di uno svincolo clamoroso dalla società che ridefinirebbe anche l'ingaggio e farebbe buttare galliani a pesce. Ma Perez ha bei rapporti con Galliani e non vuole creare un simile precedente ricoprendosi di totale ridicolo per l'acquisto da lui voluto.

PS Nell'estate 2012 hai dimenticato Aguero SUarez e Higuain XD


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì ma per kakà le cose sono diverse, anzitutto l'ingaggio è sempre un problema, il cuore non c'entra una mazza. Balo prende 4 + bonus, Kakà non può prendere di più, invece prenderebbe 6, ingaggio che nemmeno potenzialmente potrà meritare lontanamente.
> 
> Il City per Balotelli tra stipendio lordo e cartellino ci ha speso 55 milioni circa, per Kakà hanno speso già più di 100 milioni tra ingaggio e cartellino, e devono ancora pagarne 20-30. Quindi già dare loro 10 milioni, e loro vogliono il doppio, sarebbe troppo. A meno di uno svincolo clamoroso dalla società che ridefinirebbe anche l'ingaggio e farebbe buttare galliani a pesce. Ma Perez ha bei rapporti con Galliani e non vuole creare un simile precedente ricoprendosi di totale ridicolo per l'acquisto da lui voluto.
> 
> PS Nell'estate 2012 hai dimenticato Aguero SUarez e Higuain XD



Secondo me si abbasserebbe l'ingaggio pur di venire. Per quanto riguarda la pessima figura che ci farebbe Perez non cambierebbe nulla perchè tanto pure se resta o va via in estate ormai la figuraccia è fatta. A questo punto penso che preferiscano scaricarlo quanto prima possibile per risparmiare sull'ingaggio (alla fine neanche al Real piace pagare tanto un giocatore che al giorno d'oggi è relativamente inutile).
PS:Aguero, Suarez e Higuain risalgono al 2011 son storia ancor più vecchia


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me si abbasserebbe l'ingaggio pur di venire. Per quanto riguarda la pessima figura che ci farebbe Perez non cambierebbe nulla perchè tanto pure se resta o va via in estate ormai la figuraccia è fatta. A questo punto penso che preferiscano scaricarlo quanto prima possibile per risparmiare sull'ingaggio (alla fine neanche al Real piace pagare tanto un giocatore che al giorno d'oggi è relativamente inutile).
> PS:Aguero, Suarez e Higuain risalgono al 2011 son storia ancor più vecchia



No Suarez mi pare fosse anche del 2012

Comunque lui forse, ma a quell'età ridursi l'ingaggio di 2/3? Non credo proprio, con paparino che comanda poi..


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma com'è sto kasami ? io al palermo non me lo ricordo mica...

cmq ho visto che è un '92, ha ancora tutto il tempo per far vedere le sue qualità (se le ha ).


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma com'è sto kasami ? io al palermo non me lo ricordo mica...
> 
> cmq ho visto che è un '92, ha ancora tutto il tempo per far vedere le sue qualità (se le ha ).



A Palermo ha giocato 10 volte se va bene, a Londra ancora meno..boh mi sa tanto di tassa per Raiola, è molto giovane per cui non so quanto possa servirci in questo momento.


----------



## Serginho (31 Gennaio 2013)

è più fisico che tecnico, non credo faccia per noi e lo fanno giocare pochissimo


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

bella pippa kasami lol
io spero che facciano salire in prima squadra cristante!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2013)

o adesso o mai più...urge un centrocampista di QUALITà ...


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh, io sacrifico alla causa del centrocampista un ultimo.. dai dai dai!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

magari qualcuno arriva almeno ci provano,visto che ieri sera sono rimasti ancora da giannino galliani,braida e allegri


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114372 ha scritto:


> magari qualcuno arriva almeno ci provano,visto che ieri sera sono rimasti ancora da giannino galliani,braida e allegri



Hai cambiato nick???


comunque speriamo arrivi qualcun'altro.Vediamo.


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che oggi il Napoli tenti l'assalto a *Nainggollan*.

Questo sarebbe davvero la ciliegina sulla torta per noi.

*Boateng-Montolivo-Naingogllan
Niang-Balotelli-El Shaarawi*



Andiamo dall'amico Cellino, su...


----------



## Cm Punk (31 Gennaio 2013)

Nainggolan sarebbe davvero il massimo
Ma non credo che spenderemo soldi, ergo prenderemo qualche giocatore in prestito o che sia in scadenza di contratto e quindi si può pagare dopo.


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dai comunque l'uscita di Emanuelson che era impiegabile anche nei tre in mezzo credo significhi che qualcuno arrivi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mancano 7 ore. Troppo poche


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sta cosa di Kasami non avrebbe richiesto tutto sto tempo dai.. Strano che Raiola non sia tornato dalla uk però.. boh.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che qualcuno poteva arrivare a metacampo,giusto per portarci avanti con il meticoloso lavoro da fare in estate.Sarei stato curioso di Jorginho,dato che se ne parla benissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

Beh dai siamo a posto cosi


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Pare che oggi il Napoli tenti l'assalto a *Nainggollan*.
> 
> Questo sarebbe davvero la ciliegina sulla torta per noi.
> 
> ...



Rolando, forse Nainggolan e Benatia a giugno..mica male


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non possiamo giocare con Flamini e Nocerino ragazzi. Serve un titolare..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la cessione di Emanuelson sbaglio o non è ancora ufficiale?
Aspettano chiaramente di concludere un affare in entrata, qualcosa prima delle 19 arriva.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma la cessione di Emanuelson sbaglio o non è ancora ufficiale?
> Aspettano chiaramente di concludere un affare in entrata, qualcosa prima delle 19 arriva.



Penso e spero anche io.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hai cambiato nick???
> 
> 
> comunque speriamo arrivi qualcun'altro.Vediamo.



si  almeno sono sicura che a giugno non se ne va , già speriamo anche se sono già le 12.30 e c'è calma piatta :S


----------



## bargnani83 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rolando, forse Nainggolan e Benatia a giugno..mica male



rolando l'ha preso il napoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

Per un prestito non ci vuole comunque un comunicato ufficiale?
Chiedo, non lo so.

Altrimenti Emanuelson ad oggi è ancora un giocatore del Milan, perchè nè Milan Channel nè il sito ne hanno mai parlato.


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> rolando l'ha preso il napoli.



Ma và? 

Emanuelson comunque è a Londra, l'ha scritto su twitter ovviamente.


----------



## Milo (31 Gennaio 2013)

magari un centracampista più un prestito per la difesa...


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Gennaio 2013)

No ma sportmediaset che rilancia per Kakà come si può classificare?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

anche io ho letto un sito dove parlano di un summit per kakà


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo dicevo che per Kakà non era ancora finita. Non è detto che verrà, ma si proverà fino all'ultimo secondo me.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non ha senso prendere kakà adesso... bastava poco poco per un mercato ottimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami è extracomunitario 



mio filio


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

ah si dumba? ma magari e comunitario o qualcosa, ma comunque e giovane e un 92 io credevo fosse molto piu vecchio per me si puo provare dai.


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Nosotti ha appena rivelato una provocazione di Allegri ieri sera riguardante la formazione. Personalmente non commento, mi esprimo nel caso dopo le 19


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nosotti ha appena rivelato una provocazione di Allegri ieri sera riguardante la formazione. Personalmente non commento, mi esprimo nel caso dopo le 19



cioè?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nosotti ha appena rivelato una provocazione di Allegri ieri sera riguardante la formazione. Personalmente non commento, mi esprimo nel caso dopo le 19



cioe? non ho sentito che ha detto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nosotti ha appena rivelato una provocazione di Allegri ieri sera riguardante la formazione. Personalmente non commento, mi esprimo nel caso dopo le 19



cioè?


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Apro il topic di Kakà?


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Kasami è extracomunitario
> 
> 
> 
> mio filio




Kasami è svizzero eh...


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Kasami è svizzero eh...


Eh, sono comunitari gli svizzeri ? Domando, a me sembra di no


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Kasami è svizzero eh...



Dicono sia extra: macedone. Boh, speriamo

Gabriel sventa il suo primo pericolo con la nostra maglia


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

di origine macedone, ma ha fatto tutte le giovanili nazionali con la svizzera... per cui non penso sia extra

Su wikipedia dice naturalizzato svizzero


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

possibile che non se ne siano accorti che sia extra, manco raiola


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto che la svizzera anche se non fa parte dell'UE, ha degli accordi con la Uefa per i quali i giocatori svizzeri risultano comunitari


_G) I calciatori con cittadinanza svizzera sono equiparati a tutti gli effetti a quelli comunitari._


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh, sono comunitari gli svizzeri ? Domando, a me sembra di no



I giocatori svizzeri sono equiparati a quelli comunitari dopo un accordo tra la federazione svizzera e la UEFA, ergo è comunitario


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

per me si puo provare e un 92 mal che vada lo rispedisci via


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> I giocatori svizzeri sono equiparati a quelli comunitari dopo un accordo tra la federazione svizzera e la UEFA, ergo è comunitario



si, il napoli ne ha addirittura 3 infatti


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*UFFICIALE il passaggio di emanuelson.*


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2013)

il mercato in entrata è assolutamente chiuso...


----------



## runner (31 Gennaio 2013)

nada de nada?


----------



## Ale (31 Gennaio 2013)

the end


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

No niente di niente  tanto non sarebbe arrivato chissa chi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

Praticamente abbiamo un attacco atomico puntellato su una squadra di pastafrolla.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Però ancora Galliani non si è espresso con "Mercato Chiuso". Secondo me Kasami, o chi per lui, lo porta a casa.


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però ancora Galliani non si è espresso con "Mercato Chiuso". Secondo me Kasami, o chi per lui, lo porta a casa.



si dice che raiola lo ha proposto al pescara


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

C'è ancora qualche giornale che ha il coraggio di riportare notizie su Kakà come colpo last-minute.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

fino alle 18 l'anno scorso non si sapeva nulla di nocerino,aspettiamo e vediamo può essereche arriva qualcuno come che non arrivi nessuno


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma pure se comprano berardi del sassuolo non è che mi faccia schifo!
naingolaan è impossibile (sperando di non avere ragione)


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola in sede magari parlano di kasami non so eh.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami non è niente di che,a questo punto portiamo Cristante in prima squadra.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan all'assalto di Salamon
*
Gazzetta


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

alla fine prenderanno Kasami, speriamo non faccia la fine di Didac Vilà.
Anche se spero ancora in Salamon


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan all'assalto di Salamon
> *
> Gazzetta



Ottimo,speriamo bene.


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dicono che però lo vuole anche il pescara, forse cede quintero ed è disposto a spendere 4 per salamon sebastiani, può anche essere che milan e pescara lo prendono insieme


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo in Salamon.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma come difensore, a noi serve un centrocampista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon SI mi piace sarebbe un vero peccato non prenderlo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma come difensore, a noi serve un centrocampista.



Salamon ha giocato anche a centrocampo


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

In realtà può giocare anche da Mediano


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Può giocare davanti alla difesa e liberare montolivo per giocare mezzala


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Dicono che però lo vuole anche il pescara, forse cede quintero ed è disposto a spendere 4 per salamon sebastiani, può anche essere che milan e pescara lo prendono insieme



Non è che il Milan sia interessato a Quintero???Ci sono voci???


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Almeno questo prendiamolo, può fare 2 ruoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Capisco e quindi lo faremmo tornare a centrocampo ? Io pensavo che lui potesse essere il rinforzo in difesa. Certo che un Boateng-Salamon-Montolivo non dispiacerebbe mica  comunque speriamo che arrivi, difesa o centrocampo che sia.


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capisco e quindi lo faremmo tornare a centrocampo ? Io pensavo che lui potesse essere il rinforzo in difesa. Certo che un Boateng-Salamon-Montolivo non dispiacerebbe mica  comunque speriamo che arrivi, difesa o centrocampo che sia.



Lo mettiamo contemporaneamente sia in difesa che a centrocampo, non vedo dove sia il problema


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

kasami è extracomunitario mi pare, quindi il milan non lo può prendere! e meno male!
Speriamo prendino Salamon a sto punto...ma non è che mi convinca molto pure lui!


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' cmq uno che può giocarci se poi fa il fenomeno in difesa tanto megkio vorrà dire che davanti alla difesa ci gioca montolivo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

bhè sarebbe quantomeno un acquisto intelligente,che giochi a centrocampo o in difesa non importa sono ruoli dove siamo comunque carenti,molto meglio di un kasami qualunque oltre che ad essere un aquisto in prospettiva,speriamo bene


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è che il Milan sia interessato a Quintero???Ci sono voci???



No, estero, il prezzo di quintero è alto


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Milan all'assalto di salomon gazzetta.it


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

* Riaperta la trattativa per Salamon. Vertice in via Turati con il Brescia e Raiola.*

Laudisa


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio dice che lo stiamo prendendo, incontro in corso col Brescia


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: il Milan sta prendendo Salamon. 3,5 mln per tutto il cartellino*


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Un'operazione da 3,5 mln totali (acquisto definitivo), sarebbe un gran bel colpo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione però,Di Marzio dice che ad Allegri piace molto come DIFENSORE.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Bene Salomon,ma vorrei un centrocampista di qualità e che soprattutto possa rivelarsi utile fin da subito.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo di prendere Salomon con il Pescara, lasciarlo crescere in abruzzo per questi 4 mesi e poi portarlo indietro insieme a Quintero


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2013)

godo


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

In arrivo per 3,5 milioni pazzesco gran mercato nkn perché sia forte ma perché abbiamo comprato quel che serviva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ormai è un dirigente del Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

solo 3,5? lol volevano 8 milioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo conosco ma.. CHE NOME...

BARTOSZ SALAMON


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sto Salamon è buono?


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ha i piedi anche per giocare davanti alla difesa se mancano tutti ci giocherà lui .....anche perché è' molto forte di testa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma sto Salamon è buono?



E' un po' acerbo però è' molte forte di testa piedi e dovrebbe avere anche un ottimo anticipo giocava da mediano davanti alla difesa ora da centrale ..... Ha ancora cali di concentrazione ed è' per questo che lo preferirei davanti alla difesa


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2013)

io spero che veramente sia un innesto a centrocampo dove numericamente siamo pochi... speriamo di prenderlo sul serio... dai salamon


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo mettiamo contemporaneamente sia in difesa che a centrocampo, non vedo dove sia il problema


Frinjazz, pls


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan fatta per Salamon: al Brescia vanno 3,5 mln.*

Laudisa


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara Cristante Salamon De Sciglio El Sharaawy Niang Balotelli, Boateng, Montolivo,Zapata. I primi 7 potenzialmente fortissimi, gli ultimi 3 ottimi giocatori, basta un po di programmazione per capovolgere una squadra. Sinceramente per luglio 2 acquisti mirati uno in difesa e 1 a centrocampo piuqualche riserva valida e per me siamo un ottima squadra.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Eccellente!


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2013)

veramente un ottimo acquisto


----------



## Principe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso allergia datti una svegliata e metti i giocatori che devono giocare basta con la gente che nn Sa giocare a calcio . De sciglio titolare , le tre creste davanti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

quest'estate voglio jorginho!


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quest'estate voglio jorginho!



E Santon e Ogbonna


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salmone 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Raiola ormai è un dirigente del Milan



Raiola È il dirigente del Milan


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Santon e Ogbonna



e strootman


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Santon e Ogbonna



e perin,un altro centrale giovane da far crescere e 2 tra strootman nainggolan obiang felipe anderson(se non va alla lazio) e paredes


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e strootman



Eh magari.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> e perin,un altro centrale giovane da far crescere e 2 tra strootman nainggolan obiang felipe anderson(se non va alla lazio) e paredes



E una fetta di Jenna Jameson no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Per Salamon al Milan manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale.*


----------



## pipporo (31 Gennaio 2013)

sono i giorni di condor


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ds del Chievo in sede o per riscattare Paloschi,oppure potrebbe essere in sede per Andreolli.*


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io però uno tipo Poli l'avrei preso.. Mi piace molto. Magari si dava qualche contropartita per ammorbidire il prezzo. Salamon a me sembra uno che verrà portato per la difesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Io però uno tipo Poli l'avrei preso.. Mi piace molto. Magari si dava qualche contropartita per ammorbidire il prezzo. Salamon a me sembra uno che verrà portato per la difesa.



Hanno tentato per Poli,ma il ragazzo è promesso sposo della Gobba a Giugno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Come riporta Di marzio Ds del chievo e in sede per riscattara la metà di Paloschi.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Io però uno tipo Poli l'avrei preso.. Mi piace molto. Magari si dava qualche contropartita per ammorbidire il prezzo. Salamon a me sembra uno che verrà portato per la difesa.



l'abbiamo chiesto ma a noi E INCEDIBILE pero per la juve no visto che ne stanno discutendo in questo momento 



*Si sta chiudendo per Salamon per 3,8 milioni.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Nel frattempo pare che Mino stia ancora cercando di appiopparci Kasami.
Di Marzio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo pare che Mino stia ancora cercando di appiopparci Kasami.
> Di Marzio



Kasami è la tassa da pagare.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno tentato per Poli,ma il ragazzo è promesso sposo della Gobba a Giugno.



Contento lui a fare la panchina..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo pare che Mino stia ancora cercando di appiopparci Kasami.
> Di Marzio



per me potrebbe anche andare bene e un 92 puo sempre migliorare vedremo, raiola ci vuole sempre appioppare qualcuno mi ricordo che ci voleva dare un bel po di tempo fa jonathas


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Vabbè,nel caso venisse,fa numero.Il colpo interessante l'abbiam fatto con Salamon.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Kasami è la tassa da pagare.



C'è poco da fare,Mino sa fare il suo mestiere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan, Salamon ha firmato. E si lavora ora per Kasami.*

Di Marzio


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami e Salamon. Sembra il nome di un piatto Giapponese.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva Salamon mi sta bene anche Kasami, giovane e con margini di crescita (si spera).


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io di Kasami mi ricordo titoloni sui giornali quando esordiva al Palermo,però adesso è finito al Fulham,dove gioca pure poco.
Boh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ah, dopo Salamon verrebbe lo stesso Kasami ? E che ci vogliamo fare, è la tassa Raiola. Peccato solo che infoltiremmo il nostro pacchetto di cessi, dopo Flamini, Nocerino e Traoré adesso anche Kasami, almeno è giovane. In estate, poi, una bella epurazione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

d'accordo , kasami credevo fosse molto piu vecchio 27/08 anni per li e invece e un 92 quindi non puo che migliorare mi starebbe anche bene dai


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

kasami era un pupillo di senzasenso,scarso scarso non deve essere


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ancora da capire se Salamon arriverà subito o a giugno.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> kasami era un pupillo di senzasenso,scarso scarso non deve essere



Anche gente tipo Bovo e Coda erano pupilli del Sommo.
Una garanzia


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Io sapevo addirittura che Poli fosse in comproprietà con la Juve, ma comunque come minimo della prelazione strappata in estate. Non è che, per noi, lo rendano incedibile, è che loro si sono mossi mesi fa e, giustamente, danno loro la precedenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> kasami era un pupillo di senzasenso,scarso scarso non deve essere


Mamma mia, il sommo... chissà che fine ha fatto. Allora


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Carmona in prestito al Saragozza.*


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami si può anche pagare come tassa, poi è un 92', sicuramente molto meglio Traoré e Fla*******. Non sarà chissà che, ma almeno è giovane e ci facciamo una plusvalenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*A.C. Milan comunica di aver acquisito a titolo definitivo Bartosz Salamon dal Brescia Calcio. il calciatore ha firmato un contratto fino al 30 giugno 2017.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kasami al Pescara.
Di Marzio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon ufficiale

*A.C. Milan comunica di aver acquisito a titolo definitivo Bartosz Salamon dal Brescia Calcio. il calciatore ha firmato un contratto fino al 30 giugno 2017.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Kasami va al Pescara.Il Milan ha detto no.*


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon a Milanello da domani secondo Pedullà.


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

molto meglio Salomon che kasami... c'è andata di lusso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Bene, bene, ci si punta, ci si punta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Il chievo vuole riscattare l'intero cartellino di Paloschi.*



*Salamon a sky sport 24:"Sono molto felice, non ho paura di nulla, al Milan farò il difensore".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Venendo a fare il difensore non è che arriva anche un centrocampista ?  Kakà all'ultimo minuto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

manca ancora un ora,io mi aspetto qualsiasi cosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

* E' stata ceduta all'A.C. Chievo Verona la compartecipazione di Alberto Paloschi. (acmilan.com)*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Venendo a fare il difensore non è che arriva anche un centrocampista ?  Kakà all'ultimo minuto



non credo a quel punto avrebbero preso kasami.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho capito, Paloschi interamente al Chievo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, Paloschi interamente al Chievo?


si e tutto del chievo.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;115116 ha scritto:


> si e tutto del chievo.



No,il Chievo aveva il diritto di riscatto sulla compartecipazione.Ora ha metà cartellino,come il Milan.


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ci siamo mossi bene stavolta, abbiamo saputo sfruttare alcune circostanze e xogliere delle occasioni che hanno capovolto la squadra per il prossimo anno. In attacco siamo a posto, le 3 creste, una prima punta.come.pazzini che è un 84 e puo tornare utile quando c e da buttarla dentro, binho e bojan sicuramente andranno via. Quindi in avanti prendere a 4 spicci una punta per la panchina, difesa: de sciglio constant confermati,zapata si sta riscattando potrebbe restare,salamon,zaccardo che in una rosa ben assortita ci puo stare, il difensore esperto che non si lamenta e fa il compitino quando lo chiami in causa. Yepes.via per l eta, mexes da piazzare, antonini e abate da cedere. Dar.via questi 4 e.prendere 3 difensori. 2 terzini e se.riescono un centrale pronto, a centrocampo: ok montolivo, saponara,cristante, boateng, muntari,de jong. Gli altri Nocerino Traore flamini ambrosini via. Serve 1 centrocampista importante ed un alternativa valida. Quindi in totale gli acquisti di cui necessitiamo sono 1 centrale di difesa e un centrocampista importante. + 3 o 4 giocatori funzionali di contorno. A quel punto saremo tornati ad essere una societa di calcio


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

il discorso paloschi è strano, credo sia una mossa per il bilancio


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

Paloschi ad oggi non è pronto per il Milan.
Ma è giovane e ha due strade davanti a sé: quella per diventare un Gilardino/Borriello e quella per diventare uno in stile Inzaghi.

Vediamo quale cercherà di prendere.
Il tempo svelerà tutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

va beh tanto ormai raga e TUTTO del chievo quindi


----------



## morokan (31 Gennaio 2013)

non è tutto del chievo è in compropietà, il chievo ha esercitato solo il diritto della compropietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma siete sicuri? io leggo che e stato preso tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Su SportMediset c'è scritto chiaramente che il Chievo ha riscattato entrambe le metà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Paloschi TUTTO del Chievo da sportitalia.*


----------



## Need4 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il Gallo è ancora al lavoro oppure  ????


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Il Gallo è ancora al lavoro oppure :ziofester: ????



stanno discutendo con il Genoa per Antonini.Appena ora hanno detto che il genoa ha chiuso il mercato quindi niente.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio il colpo delle 18:59


----------



## Bawert (31 Gennaio 2013)

Stiamo entrando in zona Galliani


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' stata ceduta all'A.C. Chievo Verona la compartecipazione di Alberto Paloschi. (acmilan.com)


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> I giocatori svizzeri sono equiparati a quelli comunitari dopo un accordo tra la federazione svizzera e la UEFA, ergo è comunitario





- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mannò dai era Salamon alla fine...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

finito il mercato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

All'occorrenza Salamon può giocare anche da mediano, quindi bel colpo polivalente


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Va bene dai. Col centrocampista puro sarebbe stato un mercato da 8. Ci poteva andare molto peggio però!


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Salomon di fatto è anche l'acquisto per il centrocampo.


----------

